# Various tools



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Is it worth it to bring my husband's various tools that he has in the garage for our upcoming move in 4 months. Some are tools he use for fixing cars and some are Craftsman tools from Sears. Can he buy them there?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You can find most tools here. I would keep your Craftsman tools back in the US since you are not coming over here permanent. You can find most tools at Ace Hardware and Wilcon Hardware. I would find a way to store them while you are gone. If you decide to move permanent, then consider sending them to the Philippines via Balikbayan box. The main reason I am saying to not send unless sure, as it is very difficult to send back to the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you have room bring them but make sure it's your final move, tools get legs and disappear, so that's something you'll have to keep under lock and key. They sell tools here but they seem junky, I do like the Craftsman brand the ACE Hardware store is beyond expensive, I don't even bother going inside that spot, it's a wasted trip, I've run across local chained Hardware stores with better prices and more products, even some of the Chinese spots.

Specialty car tools are hard to find or locally manufactured but cumbersome to work with, any thing made of heavy duty steel and chrome plating will be expensive or hard to find. Make sure to get all your fillet and cutting knives, you can pick those up used at the thrift stores, they get legs also, I'd buy a bag full..Lol.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

He is bringing his tools. He is insisting on it. That's one heavy Balikbayan box. He has this massive collections of old records (LP) that he's been collecting since the 70s that he is insisting on taking. He will be bringing his stereo system including his turntable of course.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cost of sending BB is per box - regardless of weight. We did not regret bringing over his toolbox and my garden tools.

One cannot replace a collection. But they could be damaged. Take extra precaution.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, BB boxes are unlimited weight. Bring ALL the tools you can. I was an HVAC contractor for over 20 years and got rid of almost everything. I brought one bag of my favorite hand tools... and I am kicking myself now. The tools here are mostly garbage. The mediocre tools are insanely expensive. Good tools... forget it. They think Stanley is top of the line ha ha

Make sure you are really staying though... trying to ship that heavy stuff back to the old country would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I always bring tools everytime I travel back to Philippines. Better quality = more pleasure to use.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If he's sending his turntable, he will want to buy several replacement needles and belts to go with it.


----------



## ericjohnson (Aug 27, 2015)

I used to spend alot of time to find out my essential tool. It should be better to prepare beforehand when you plan going to new place.


----------

